# Cute Baby Geeses



## Dmitri (Jun 27, 2009)

Was taking photos of these guys the other day, and some "out takes" were just too cute not to share.

There were two of them, and they were adorable. While eating, they would twist their heads around real fast, blinking their eyes randomly. 

And when their little bellies were full, they did we all love to do -- snooze!

Note the Popeye look in the first photo


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 27, 2009)

They're so cute. Are they baby Canadian Geese or the Brown domestic geese?


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 27, 2009)

Canadian geese. I was surprised at their color. I'd seen young ones before (not this young) and generally they're kind of grungy looking. If I didn't know better I would have sworn these were ducklings, but the goose parents were both there making sure I knew my place


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2009)

My fiancée's mother went on a power trip from hell and I missed the hatching and relocation of not one but two nests I had been watching. 

I missed out because of a war with my mother in law. 


Those are great shots.


----------



## MBasile (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the inquisitive/suspicious eye in the first one!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 28, 2009)

Battou said:


> My fiancée's mother went on a power trip from hell and I missed the hatching and relocation of not one but two nests I had been watching.
> 
> I missed out because of a war with my mother in law.
> 
> ...




ah I'm sorry to hear that. I had two goose nests on my watch, but both sort of disappeared (not even egg shells). Next year, man.



			
				MBasile 	 		 	 said:
			
		

> I love the inquisitive/suspicious eye in the first one!



hah yeah, they got some crazy looks on their faces while they were eating. I was glad to capture that one (most were blurry because they were swinging their heads around so much).


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, the youngin's can be cute indeed. I've got a few photos around here of the little guys...ah, found them.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 28, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Yeah, the youngin's can be cute indeed. I've got a few photos around here of the little guys...ah, found them. I'll post the full images if Dmitri doesn't mind me dropping-in on his tread, but for now, here, they, are.



By all means, post em :mrgreen:

The world needs all the cute it can get


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted. So cute. Nawww. :greenpbl:


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 28, 2009)

Adorable! You got them when they were _really _young eh, good work. I was hoping to catch them early this year too, but lost track of them. Cute pics!


----------

